# Profile Guitars.....



## Electraglide

Hi
I'm trying to get some info on an older guitar I picked up a few days ago. It says "Profile" on the head, "MFG. Floyd Rose Patents" on the bridge and "Jinah" on the inside base of the bridge where the strings go thru. I havn't gone deep enough into the guitar to see if there is anything on the pots, pick-ups etc.. Everything looks original but without knowing what the guitar came with I can't tell. The head looks sort of like a Samick, the body like a Strat with a Humbucker at the bridge and two single coils. Neck is Maple and the fingerboard is Rosewood I think. Body is metal-flake gold and possibly plywood but until I go further into the guitar I really can't tell. If I can figure out how to post some pics I'll post them. 
If anyone knows anything about these guitars I'd appreciate the info.
Thanks.


----------



## Robert1950

It would be helpful if you could post pictures. Include the headstock, both sides. Here are instructions if you are unfamiliar - http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?613-Posting-Pictures


----------



## Electraglide

Well, if I did this right there should be some pics of the guitar on this link. I hope. Thanks for the info on how to do this.


----------



## ed2000

Profile guitars were imported from Japan in the early 80's. I had a Strat type, 2 piece body(not plywood), sunburst, ceramic pickups and low end hardware. Cost was $150. I replaced the bridge with a higher quality unit. The neck was great, it played well and stayed in tune. I'd make the comparison to a MIM Strat in feel and construction. I have seen superstrat copies with the painted, pointed headstock as well as an acoustic. No idea of the manufacturer. The headstock was very similar to Fender.
Some info but not a lot of help.


----------



## ed2000

http://www.jedistar.com/jedistar_vintage_guitar_dating_p2.htm


----------



## Paisley

I bought a Profile in the late '80s which was more or less a Jackson/Charvel copy; looked similar to yours except it had individual on/off switches for the p/ups & a reversed headstock.
It was a nice Guitar; I originally bought it because I wanted a cheapie for a backup, but it wound up getting used just as much as the main Guitar I had.

I've got a pic of it somewhere; I'll see if I can dig it up.


----------



## xbolt

It looks like a Samick cuz they were made by Samick.


----------

